# Power puff people ( Pic heavy)



## Pincheck (Aug 19, 2014)

Haven't Done a report in quite a while, as i don't really have the time to do them much these days. Takes me long enough to catch up with Editing these days, That and i can't really be bothered much with the urbex drama world.

This place closed in 2013 when i was looking at other things, i take my hat of to the three people who did this on the night the turbines ran for the last time, would have been butt clenching. Thing is i believe they had a easier time that me and my partner did. Did repay one of them by assisting him, to see what he hadn't the night the place shut down in way of the control room. Was nice to help him out.

As i say this place got a lot tighter security wise, about 6 months later than the 3 amigos where in on closing night . Took three weekends and some bloody close calls with the security teams ( not team) who did a excellent job at the time. Guess once most of the interior was ripped out there was little to protect as the place was being gutted to go from coal to gas generation. 

Having been in both Inverkip and Methil this was a bit of a hat-trick although,there have been more since . Thing that made us think of this place, went way back too when we first did Methil and seen a accident report on this plant In Methils office's. So we kept our eyes and ears open. 

Like Inverkip this was still connected to the grid . That's the one thing that struck me when under the pylons outside the site was the charge in the air and the noise of it carrying to the world

We went in the Dark no torches and no noise or we would have been caught, later we managed some daylight . 

Turbine hall









remains 






Hoppers




/




Roof views 



Transformer station and Coal field



up the coast line east



West towards the city



Twins view of the Forth 



Control room










































switchgear















Daylight time 















twins in the sun






Staffs goodbyes 







[/ur]

Delivery system (carbon monoxide danger area when active)
[url=https://flic.kr/p/fSK6fr]


Safety monitor camera 



Warning 



Yes it was that bloody steep 










the section in the Dark 



Still live it rang out  Shit and bricks came to mind 






back inside 






Under a turbine 






run out 



Pipes


















To be honest i have too many pics to post think that's enough to put most of you to sleep . We had a lot of fun hear close calls frustration and Scares but we got there........eventually 

In case you haven't figured out where it is. Welcome too ............


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a fantastic report Pincheck, thanks for risking the drama to post it.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 19, 2014)

Wow, real ninja stuff, great shots...


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks and sounds an awesome explore


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Best report I,ve ever seen about a power station with superb photos.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks as I said it wasn't easy, took us longer than expected but if you had seen what we where up against you would understand.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 20, 2014)

EPIC. Nice photos. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 20, 2014)

I like industrial and you cant get more industrial than that!!! what a place and your photos are stunning 
Cheers


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 20, 2014)

Absolutely stunning images, beautifully lit, great atmosphere. 
Deffo worth the risk  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sj9966 (Aug 20, 2014)

Superb! Very we'll done indeed!


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazing. I've passed this place from afar often. I think I'll give a miss though - planning around the secca at Bangour was bad enough


----------



## egodge (Aug 22, 2014)

Amazing place and amazing photos - thanks for sharing a fantastic report!!! News reports say that parts of it are being demolished - from your photo's there is a huge amount left - has much ben knocked down? Shame to lose such a place.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2014)

egodge said:


> Amazing place and amazing photos - thanks for sharing a fantastic report!!! News reports say that parts of it are being demolished - from your photo's there is a huge amount left - has much ben knocked down? Shame to lose such a place.



Parts are being saved as its not a straight forward demo. Its going from Coal to gas generation some of the internals where marked for saving but would guess by now the interior will be mostly Hollow ready for a rebuild.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice one and well caught. Brown & Mason didn't waste any time starting demo…


----------



## Malcog (Aug 26, 2014)

Its sort of funny that we look at this closed power generation site on the internet, powered by what this now closed placed used to make. At the same time many other places that also generated power are closing, so when all these places close, what is going to provide the electricity to allow us to run the internet ? Wind ? Tidal ? Fairy dust ?


----------



## Cuban B. (Aug 26, 2014)

Malcog said:


> Its sort of funny that we look at this closed power generation site on the internet, powered by what this now closed placed used to make. At the same time many other places that also generated power are closing, so when all these places close, what is going to provide the electricity to allow us to run the internet ? Wind ? Tidal ? Fairy dust ?



Plenty of your subsidies to build windmills and tree fired power stations (as well as imported gas ).


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes a poorly thought out power policy, that is not going to work regardless of how you dress it up. We chop plants out and don't replace them with a equivalent alternative of the same output


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2014)

Can we cut the pop politics please?


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok Krela just a few more pictures 
























































Think i will have bored you all enough


----------



## Hank Moody (Aug 28, 2014)

That was awesome, Still new to this and hope to one day get to the likes of this. Will post my explores soon. Thanks for this though.


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2014)

Nope, never bored of that!


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's some more pictures of the power station that've surfaced:


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, this place is epic! Well done and thank you for sharing. Cracking shots


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 31, 2014)

awesome mate


----------

